# Mitsi 2008 fg140 Help help help



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

We run an fg140 that has the dpf on it. Im sure its one of only ten made before mitsi shut down the production (new line coming out this spring). My problem is the truck would not clean out the dpf on its own, so we did it for it. Now it senses that the dpf is not there or working properly and puts the truck in "limp mode". Its a factory accessed code and we can not overide it. They make kits for fords, dodges, gmcs called dpf delete kits. I can not find one for this truck.. any help would be great!

Thanks 
HF


----------

